# flutter your eyelashes at him/her



## campdor

Hola un altre cop!

Em sembla que seré una pesada, però em vaig adonant que sé dir una sèries de coses en castellà i en anglès i no les sé dir en català. A veure si em podeu ajudar.

Aquesta n'és una: _flutter your eyelashes at somebody_, que en castellà (segons el diccionari i algun cop que ho sentit, suposo que a la tele) es veu que és: _hacerle ojitos a alguien_. I en català, què? "Picar l'ullet"? No és ben bé el mateix, vaja, no ho és gens! Però "parpellejar" encara és pitjor. Jo què sé! 

Si teniu alguna idea... 

Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Campdor,

Doncs la veritat és que sí que costa, sí... no em sona cap expressió per referir-s'hi... Em sona allò que diuen de la "caiguda d'ulls" (és més o menys això, no?, de "pestanyejar", però no sé... Potser ens n'hem d'allunyar una mica i dir "mirar amb picardia" o una cosa així. No ho tinc gens clar!

A veure si surten més idees.


----------



## ernest_

Hola, jo diria que és això de "caiguda d'ulls", que vol dir fer un moviment sexy amb les pestanyes. Pestanyejar pot ser moure les pestanyes/parpelles, però no necessàriament de manera sexy, suposo.


----------



## campdor

Ara m'heu matat! Jo diria que "caiguda d'ulls" és exactament això. Però ho he preguntat (no al fòrum) i m'acaben de dir que de cap manera, que una caiguda d'ulls és abaixar els ulls fent-se l'innocent. No ho sé. Perquè en castellà

hacerle una caída de ojos a alguien = hacerle ojitos?

Jo diria que no ben bé, però que en molts contextos pot ser equivalent, no?

Moltíssimes gràcies, macos!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo no acabo de veure que "fer una caiguda d'ulls" sigui fer-se l'innocent... sempre depèn del context, clar, però ho veig més com mirar seductorament, el que deia l'Ernest ("hacer ojitos" vol dir això, no? és que no hi estic gaire familiaritzada). No sé, potser ho tinc mal entès.


----------



## campdor

> Hola!
> 
> Jo no acabo de veure que "fer una caiguda d'ulls" sigui fer-se l'innocent... sempre depèn del context, clar, però ho veig més com mirar seductorament, el que deia l'Ernest ("hacer ojitos" vol dir això, no? és que no hi estic gaire familiaritzada). No sé, potser ho tinc mal entès.


D'acord, Betulina. L'element essencial és la seducció, i algú pot seduir fent cara d'innocència i algú altre/a de malícia.

Per tant (i salvant el que el context demani), tenim per traduir l'expressió aquesta que titula el fil:

*mirar amb picardia* (o *amb malícia* o *seductorament*) i *fer una caiguda d'ulls*

Moltíssimes gràcies!

 (falta la incona de caiguda d'ulls )


----------



## RIU

Estic amb l'Ernest i Betu. 

Fer-se l'innocent no es mirar als núvols?


----------



## campdor

Pot ser mirar a terra també, es veu. Si poses _mirada innocente_ a google imatges, ho veuràs, RIU. (Posaria el link però no em deixa, perquè no sóc prou veterana.)


----------



## betulina

Clar, potser mirar cap avall pot ser una mirada innocent o vergonyosa, però "caiguda d'ulls" no defineix la mirada, crec, sinó el moviment dels ulls, que és el que pot resultar seductor. Suposo que deuen anar per aquí, els trets...


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que la caiguda d'ulls es refereix només a la manera amb què cadascú abaixa els ulls en una determinada situació, aquesta manera pot ser seductora,  poruga o el què sigui, però crec que aixó no és inherent al significat de l'expressió. 

Respecte a la pregunta inicial, a mi em sembla bé "parpellejar". Tampoc té el significat seductor inherent, però pot quedar clar segons el context.


----------



## campdor

Ja. Caigudes d'ulls és el que fa l'Àngels Barceló... contínuament!


----------



## campdor

ampurdan said:


> Jo crec que la caiguda d'ulls es refereix només a la manera amb què cadascú abaixa els ulls en una determinada situació, aquesta manera pot ser seductora,  poruga o el què sigui, però crec que aixó no és inherent al significat de l'expressió.
> 
> Respecte a la pregunta inicial, a mi em sembla bé "parpellejar". Tampoc té el significat seductor inherent, però pot quedar clar segons el context.



Caiguda d'ulls... poruga?  Vols dir?

Entesos, "parpellejar" és l'opció més neutra.


----------



## ampurdan

M'estava referint al fet d'abaixar als ulls per timidesa o por a la persona amb la que s'està parlant.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Jo sí que diria que equival a una "caiguda d'ulls". Aquesta "caiguda d'ulls" sempre és amb intenció seductora, i abaixar la mirada precisament serveix perquè les parpelles, les pestanyes i el seu gest siguin ben visibles.

Es pot abaixar la vista per altres motius: timidesa, por, indecisió, vergonya... però això no són "caigudes d'ulls" (potser caigudes d'una altra cosa rodoneta, sí: ulls, no  ).

Salute!

Ruth


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, potser m'equivoco. De fet quan es parla de "caiguda d'ulls" és per ressaltar-ne les qualitats atractives. El que jo volia dir és que la persona que ho fa, por fer-ho amb intenció seductora o no. Les caigudes d'ulls per timidesa també poden seduïr. La diferència principal que hi veig amb parpellejar és que aquest moviment és repetit en un lapse de temps molt curt, mentre que la caiguda d'ulls es va repetint en moments puntuals i els ulls es poden quedar mirant cap a baix. Amb el "flutter", les parpelles són com les ales d'una papallona (no em crec que estigui dient això), en canvi, la caiguda d'ulls és com el vol d'un àguila, que només ha de batre les ales de tant en tant.


----------

